# [Solved] ATA/PATA/SATA Kernel settings confusion

## aCOSwt

Hello,

I am (a little   :Embarassed:  ) confused by the kernel settings regarding

1/ ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support and

2/ Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

Being said that my machine has got :

- a JMB368 driving an IDE interface for one ATA disk

- an Intel ICH10 southbridge driving two SATA disks

And that I suppose that the first approximately compatible driver will catch the device irrespective of another "better" one existing in the kernel, I would like to know what to set :

A/ Intel ICH10 and JMB368 support in SATA and PATA drivers AND Intel ICH10 and JMB368 support in ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support

or

B/ Intel ICH10 and JMB368 support in SATA and PATA drivers ONLY

Irrespective of this, should I set "Generic ATA disk support" within ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support ?Last edited by aCOSwt on Tue Dec 15, 2009 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

Your assertion regarding driver selection is correct far as I am aware. 

Regarding what to select - "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support" should be completely unticked 

And you should choose the correct IDE driver under " <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> "

----------

## aCOSwt

Thanks to you cach0rr0, I am going from   :Embarassed:   to   :Cool: 

"Completely unticked" is the kind of answer I was not even dreaming of and 101% satisfying !

Thanks again.

----------

